# SINAMICS G120 Synchron-Reluktanzmotor



## Treppi100 (20 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage zum SINAMICS G120 PM240-2 (6SL3210-1PE26-0AL0) mit Control Unit (6SL3243-0BB30-1FA0).
Hat jemand von euch schon mal einen Synchron-Reluktanzmotor, welcher nicht von Siemens ist, mit diesem FU betrieben?
Laut Siemens ist der FU nur für den Einsatz von Synchron-Reluktanzmotoren von Siemens freigegeben. Ich würde für meinen Motor (Firma KSB)aber gern diesen FU verwenden.

MfG Treppi


----------



## doctorVLT (20 Oktober 2015)

Nein, noch nicht. Klar fokussiert Siemens die eigenen Produkte....Motoren und Umrichter usw. aber wie bei ASM kannst doch die Motordaten eingeben oder?
Wenn ja brauchtse diese genau von KSB und der Rest ist Probieren. Ob´s geht kann dir nur einer sagen , der genau deinen FU mit genau deinen KSB Antrieb in Betrieb genommen hat. Von Siemensianern wirste da keine Info bekommen.
Gruß
DOC.


----------



## Treppi100 (21 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Danke für die Antwort. Die Motordaten man sicherlich so eingeben. Aber das Prinzip des Synchron-Reluktanzmotors sollte ja dasselbe sein, egal ob von Siemens oder von KSB. Bei anderen Firmen (z.B. ABB) gibt es ja auch keine Einschränkung des Motorherstellers.


----------



## magmaa (21 Oktober 2015)

Hallo das Physikalische Prnizip ist bei Synchron-Reluktanzmotoren das gleiche aber die Regelung ohne Geber ist schon sehr speziel bzw. nicht so einfach wie beim Standardasynchronmotor!
Nicht umsonst werden die Motoren bei Siemenes, ABB als System angeboten!


----------



## zako (21 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sind generell Eure Erfahrungen mit den Synchron- Reluktanzmotoren?  Viele sind ja schon so euphorisch, dass Asynchronmotoren im Umrichterbetrieb mittelfristig aussterben werden (aufgrund Regelungseigenschaften, Energieeffizienz und v.a. Preis (zumindest gegenüber den IE4- Motoren)).
Nunja, Kleinstmotoren werden schon noch übrig bleiben, aber sonst !?

Grüße
 Zako


----------



## magmaa (21 Oktober 2015)

Nun das die Asynchronmotoren am Umrichter gleich aussterben würde ich nicht sagen, dafür ist der Asynchronmotor einfach schon zulange am Markt etabliert und universell einsetzbar. 
Aber die Synchron- Reluktanzmotoren sind schon einen interesante Entwicklung und dort wo es passt auch eine alternative zum Asynchronmotor.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Februar 2018)

Mich würde an dieser Stelle einmal das Ergebnis dieses Thread interessieren - ich hätte ggf. das gleiche Thema (Synchron-Reluktanzmotor von KSB an einem Sinamics-Umrichter).
Gibt es da Erkenntnisse dazu ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Dr. Vacon (15 Februar 2018)

@Larry:
Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, daß nach dem Lancieren dieses Motortyps durch KSB vor ca. 3 Jahren ein kleiner "Hype" ausgebrochen war, der nun abgeebbt ist. Mein damaliger Brötchengeber nahm das seinerzeit zum Anlaß, einige solcher Motoren zu beschaffen, um die Unterstützung dieses Motortyps in den Umrichtern abzulegen. Das wurde erfolgreich erfolgreich durchgeführt, seitdem kann man diesen Motortyp bei der IBN konfigurieren und dann kann die Regelung dieses Motortyps (geberlos) erfolgen. Damals waren dann auch gleich mehrere Kunden, die die  Unterstützung dieses Motortyps als "must have" forderten. (Fehlende) Rückfragen aus dem Feld zu diesem Thema führen mich aber zu der Annahme: bisher nur sehr zögernder Einsatz am Markt. Wie es mit dem Support durch Siemens hierfür aussieht, kann ich allerdings nicht einschätzen. Wäre vielleicht auch schön, wenn von KSB (wenn von denen hier jemand mitdiskutiert) mal Infos kämen, wie sich diese Motoren am Markt entwickelt haben...
LG Mathias


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Februar 2018)

... aber erstmal grundsätzlich würde der Motor an einem Sinamics-Umrichter funktionieren ...? 
Und ... allerdings nicht mal eben so ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## doctorVLT (15 Februar 2018)

Also meine Info ist es dass vermehr bei Pumpen und Lüftungsanalagen der SynRM einkehrt.
Habe von einigen Automotivekunden gehört die es bei Pumpen einsetzen, auch Pumpenhersteller die des SynRM ähnlich wie KSB als hochwertige / supreme Lösung anbieten.
Neben KSB / Reel und ABB noch Siemens und VEM...weitere folgen.
Knackpunkt ist das richtige Auslegen und das kenntlichmachen für den Inbetriebnehmer. Einige Leute versuchen den Motor als Asynchronmotor zu betreiben...könnte irgendwie evtl. laufen aber nicht gut und ohne Kraft sofern der eingesetzte FU das nicht kann.
Danfoss hat seit mind. 5 Jahren ERfahrungen damit, hatte auch schon einige in Betrieb genommen.
Im Teillast- und Niedriglastbereich ist er schlechter aber bei Nenn- und Vollast sehr gut....darauf kommt es an UND das der FU meist eine Nummer größer ausgewählt werden sollte.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2018)

Ich habe zu diesem Thema noch ein Add-On :
https://www.siemens.com/global/de/home/produkte/antriebstechnik/reluktanz-antriebssystem.html

... und dann noch ein Zitat des zuständigen Promoters von Siemens :


> [Die Motoren laufen nur am Umrichter, haben dafür aber eine höchste Effizienz. Sie sind an allen SINAMNICS S120 ab Firmwareversion 4.8 und an vielen SINAMICS G120 (CU230P-2 und CU240E-2 mit PM240-2) betreibbar. Also an einem Großteil unseres Portfolios.



Gruß
Larry


----------



## offliner (20 März 2018)

Das gilt aber erst einmal für die VSD4000 Motoren von Siemens. 
Die Geräte, bzw. die Motoren sind hier in der IBN Software gelistet und werden dementsprechend richtig vorbelegt. Ich möchte wetten, dass die Verwendung mit einem anderen Motor in Jugend forscht ausartet und das es hierzu seitens Siemens nicht viel Unterstützung gibt... darum lieber gleich einen VSD4000 Motor nehmen. Leider gibt es die nur mit kleinen Leistungen.


----------



## zako (22 März 2018)

offliner schrieb:


> Das gilt aber erst einmal für die VSD4000 Motoren von Siemens.
> Die Geräte, bzw. die Motoren sind hier in der IBN Software gelistet und werden dementsprechend richtig vorbelegt. Ich möchte wetten, dass die Verwendung mit einem anderen Motor in Jugend forscht ausartet und das es hierzu seitens Siemens nicht viel Unterstützung gibt... darum lieber gleich einen VSD4000 Motor nehmen. Leider gibt es die nur mit kleinen Leistungen.


http://www.industry.siemens.com/top...nreluktanz-antriebssystem/Seiten/Default.aspx
Zitat SIEMENS: "Diese innovative Technik ist im ersten Schritt im Leistungsbereich von 0,55 bis 30 kW verfügbar."
Nunja mit 30kW lassen sich schon einige Anwendungen erschlagen.



doctorVLT schrieb:


> Im Teillast- und Niedriglastbereich ist er schlechter aber bei Nenn- und Vollast sehr gut....darauf kommt es an UND das der FU meist eine Nummer größer ausgewählt werden sollte.
> Gruß
> DOC


Diese Aussage wäre jetzt ein Widerspruch zu dem Link von SIEMENS. Dort wird explizit auf "besonders hohe Wirkungsgrade vor allem im Teillastbereich und hohe Dynamik" hingewiesen.
Wird ggf. von anderen Herstellern auch anders gelöst, bzw. sind evtl. auch unterschiedliche Applikationen im Fokus (evtl. fokusiert auf Pumpen / Lüfter).
Ich kenne es jetzt nur von SIEMENS. Aber da ist es jetzt so, dass man diesen Motor mit dem S120 (z.B. Booksize-Motormodule) auch über dem Pulsverfahren aus dem Stillstand geberlos geregelt verfahren kann. Somit hast Du Anregelzeiten wie man es sonst von Motoren mit Drehzahlgebern kennt, gepaart mit einer entsprechend niedrigeren Eigenträgheit als Normasynchronmotoren (z.B. Vorschübe etc.). 
Weniger begeistert sind wohl nur noch die Kollegen von der Montage wenn der Geber nicht mehr als Tritthilfe zur Verfügung steht (zumindest bei Normasynchronmotoren).

Normallerweise geht SIEMENS auch recht offen mit dem Thema Fremdmotoren um - siehe auch: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/79690594
Schau mer mal wie sich das weiterentwickelt und ob es irgenwann auch für Fremdreluktanzmotoren beschrieben wird. Aktuell würde ich es als Bundle nehmen.


----------

